# stingray fastback tire width???



## haschebrown (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi there! Im new on here but not to bikes..... And as my first post I had a simple question. I have a 70 fastback project thats was next to junk but I cant stand seeing any bike, let alone a stingray go to waste. But i've never really like the narrow rims on them so im putting on some s7 rims to widen them a bit. I have some pretty wide vintage slicks but are there any prolems with the fastback frames fitting wider tires? I have a front s7 but still am looking for a rear wheel so I havnt been able to check. Or does anyone know the widest tire you can fit into the frame? 
Thanks for reading and any help peeps!


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 21, 2014)

Don't know if S7's will fit. How bad are the old rims? I might want them


----------



## haschebrown (Jan 2, 2015)

Theyre pretty bad.... and the rear coaster is either real sticky or broke cause it doesnt grab in either direction forward or back.... but if your still interested i can try uploading some pics??


----------



## hashbrown (Jan 2, 2015)

Here's an attempt for a pic....


----------



## haschebrown (Jan 2, 2015)

And I somehow have the mobile tapatalk app on a different profile?!?! That mobile cabe is fricken confusing and works like crap..... and now I have 2 profiles. lol


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 2, 2015)

They do look rough but Schwinn chrome was the best,better than was used on cars.They can be cleaned,so long as they are not totally pitted and chrome still exists under all that ugly. Try some mineral spirits with a green kitchen scrunge. Keep the chrome wet with the solvent and take your time,it takes lots of patience but well worth the effort. Then take some liquid Turtle Wax Rust Remover And Polish with a green or blue scrunge and see how they look.You will  be surprised. If all this fails try some Naval Jelly. As for the hub it probably just needs a good cleaning/degreasing and some fresh grease. They're not complicated,just  pay attention how it came apart.I like starting from the drive side.


----------



## haschebrown (Jan 2, 2015)

Ive taken apart a few coasters but its been a while! I dont remember it being crazy complicated... nothing like the 3 speed hub I took apart! lol And I have some of the blue SOS pads with the cleaner crap in it.. that stuff too rough or it work ok?


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 2, 2015)

haschebrown said:


> Ive taken apart a few coasters but its been a while! I dont remember it being crazy complicated... nothing like the 3 speed hub I took apart! lol And I have some of the blue SOS pads with the cleaner crap in it.. that stuff too rough or it work ok?




Don't use SOS,get the mineral spirits and the scrunges.I think you'll be very surprised


----------



## haschebrown (Jan 2, 2015)

SO what by definition is a scrungie? they those square pan scrubbers or they the stainless "wool" pads?  And you use gloves with the spirits right?? That stuffs pretty rough on skin isnt it? Aint it close to paint thinner?


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 2, 2015)

Scrunges are the square pan scrubbers.They are a sponge on one side and a scotch brite type pad on the other.I use gloves with anything these days. Mineral spirits is paint thinner,get it from the local hardware,cheap but very effective.


----------



## haschebrown (Jan 3, 2015)

I have paint thinner but not mineral spirits. .. Would regular thinner work the same?


----------



## haschebrown (Jan 3, 2015)

Also what you think about "0000" steel wool?


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 4, 2015)

I think your regular paint thinner is 100% mineral spirits,read the can. I cant speak to steel wool,never used it.....Heres a link that shows another good way to remove rust without trashing the chrome and this can be done in the house. This bike was rough but cleaned up nicely...He used a brass brush and dish soap.... http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?67398-My-gorgeous-new-to-me-panther-3-!! ......Post pics of your progress


----------



## haschebrown (Jan 4, 2015)

K Thanks for the wisdom! Here's a pic of the fastback so far. ... I really love the character of the whipped original paint so I'm gonna clean it the best as possible and ride this baby!  And yes it is being assembled, no that is not a before pic. Haha I've been really bored with perfect and better than new restorations. ... I like character!  
Here's also some pics of parts I've pulled from my stash house (not all going on the fatback) but anything in here look interesting? ?? I'm definitely going to be putting on the "the fast one sport tire" cheater slick!  This thing is flawless and basically brand new. .. Still has the talcum powder on it and not a single wear mark or crack. I've tried looking it up but there's not a whole lot of info I could find. K enjoy!


----------



## haschebrown (Jan 4, 2015)

Also anyone know what bike this chain is off?  It's got a different link design??? It says Germany and I think I see a union symbol on a link... let me know.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm not sure about the chain,somebody here will chime in.I like the mudflap and hubshiner I'm interested in buying if you decide to sell.Please let me know.


----------



## haschebrown (Jan 6, 2015)

Haha I got both of them from my grandpa from some swapmeets he went to... ill have to hold onto them for a while but I will let you know if I do.....


----------



## haschebrown (Jan 15, 2015)

So if anyone is wondering what a set of s2 and s7 stingray wheels look like on a fastback here it is! And it is a TIGHT fit. Lol but I do prefer the look with the fatter rims and tires.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 15, 2015)

Yep,Looks pretty cool.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 15, 2015)

I just texted a Cabe member last night asking if an s-2 s-7 would fit nice in a fastback, then I wake up this AM and here's my answer!!! Looks like I'm building the same bike, yellow and all!


----------



## Mr. Kool (Jan 15, 2015)

I usually don't like fastbacks.... Usually....

Love this one!!!! Ready for wheelings!!!!


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 15, 2015)

Mr. Kool said:


> I usually don't like fastbacks.... Usually....
> 
> Love this one!!!! Ready for wheelings!!!!




That what I'm building, a wheelie machine beer run bike! I'm looking for the old "six pack rack" that goes on the sissy bar. Your bike looks like fun!


----------



## haschebrown (Jan 15, 2015)

Haha thanks guys! This wheel is fairly straight and it still took multiple tries to get it perfectly lined up so not to rub. .. just to get it on I had to relieve some pressure and basically wedge the slick into the chain stays then bring it back into the dropouts. 
And wheelie beer machine is exactly what I was thinking! Beer track on the back. ... I have a six pack holder on the back of my fuji espree single fixie bike. 
And mr. Kool I'm the same way. .. Never really loved fastbacks but I'm loving this. I appreciate all the comments! 
I'll see if I can't find some pics of my first beer runner.


----------



## haschebrown (Jan 15, 2015)

It's actually a 12 pack rack. its also large enough to hold 3 growlers. Lol it was a quick slap together thing but it works! I just used old inner tube as the straps and rings to snap them down to some hooks. ... very simple.


----------



## haschebrown (Jan 17, 2015)

I tore down the rear end and rebuilt it so it's now smooth and tight! It was really loosy goosy.i was really upset when I aired up the slick tire. .. looked basically brand new but when it was aired up it showed the invisible cracks. Still rideable but very depressing. ... Anyone have one of these or know where any are at?


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 17, 2015)

A kid from a richer neighborhood would ride through with his black F/B,we nicknamed it "Black Widow" lol.Nobody could beat him with their fat tire 20'ers They were the fastest 20'er made.


----------



## haschebrown (Jan 17, 2015)

Haha that's a neat story! I Think the frame is longer than a stingrays but never had them side by side. .. feels faster! I guess I slowed mine down, but in a cool way! Lol


----------

